# white parrot?



## nrwisch (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know what this is. my friend works at a local pet store. Some one brought this in and said it was some sort of hybrid and he doesn't know what it is either. All he mentioned was convict and parrot fish. Tis little white fish is mean, hes only about 1.5-2 inches long. and almost round. He beats up my other fish which i was told was a ruby red peacock. Ill post both pictures up.


----------



## nrwisch (Feb 11, 2011)

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/xwarxpigsx/recents%20****/whitie2.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/xwarxpigsx/recents%20****/whitie.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/xwarxpigsx/recents%20****/peacockblue.jpg

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a129/xwarxpigsx/recents%20****/bluepeacockspread.jpg


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

shortbody convict


----------



## nrwisch (Feb 11, 2011)

is that the same as a jellybean convict? but also is it a hybrid.
thanks for the reply


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe just an albino jellybean convict I think.
http://www.google.co.uk/images?client=f ... =&aql=&oq=

Some sort of man made Malawi peacock below I think.

All the best James


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

The first fish is a Short Bodied Convict, not a hybrid, but rather a deformity that people felt they should keep breeding.

The peacock looks like an Aulonocara "Rubescens" (Ruby Red Peacock) OR Aulonocara "German Red", I only keep american cichlids personally (for now  ), so I am unsure of the difference between the 2. All I know is they are both selectively bred versions of Aulonocara stuartgranti, just different locational variants.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

gage said:


> The first fish is a Short Bodied Convict, not a hybrid, but rather a deformity that people felt they should keep breeding.
> 
> The peacock looks like an Aulonocara "Rubescens" (Ruby Red Peacock) OR Aulonocara "German Red", I only keep american cichlids personally (for now  ), so I am unsure of the difference between the 2. All I know is they are both selectively bred versions of Aulonocara stuartgranti, just different locational variants.


Kind of dissagree a genuine none hybrid German Red of the latest batchs should look like this.









Not like the guy posted at all.
Kind of bow to anyone on CA mutants vs hybrids though.
All the best James


----------



## JGENIS (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm a little late to the convo here, but the white guy looks exactly like mine, which I've always thought was a Heros efasciatus (white aquarium strain). Mine are the odd fish out and technically should not be in my African tank, but they are prolific spawners and the biggest one gets an orange flush right before the fry appear. Otherwise, they are pure white, and somewhat aggressive. I am curious now, will be looking into the other names that have been mentioned here.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Kind of dissagree a genuine none hybrid German Red of the latest batchs should look like this.


The statement had been man made peacocks, which the German and Ruby Reds are.

The reality is, we don't know if they are linebred, or crossed species, or crossed geographical locations. We also don't know home much Ruby's and German Reds have been crossed in the hobby. So, we can't say definitively that they are not hybrids, just that they are man made.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of dissagree a genuine none hybrid German Red of the latest batchs should look like this.
> ...


I think this is true. We do not know one way or the other. Yet the article states they are none hybrid, yes?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/red_peacocks.php

"In summary, they are not hybrids. They are all belong to the same species: Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Chipoka". And any differences are really inconsequential unless you're the one trying to line breed them."

Calling them German reds etc kind of implies that the fish might be hybrid, I guess, or we would still use the name Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti" Chipoka or similar.

I have a similar prob trying to describe the firefish of a local breeder. The line is not hybridised further but in this case most agree there was prob a cross early on in their development.
So when asked are they hybrid? You kind of need a long answer. They are man made and may or may not be hybrid but the line is now so fixed that they are a breed but not a species.

Thing is some folk cross German reds with firefish. No way I know of describing the young. :-?
I would guess that many aquarium fish of this ilk have more than one species in their make up but its hard to say exactly what and how much.

All the best James

PS thing that I find unfortunate is so few fish sold in LFSs as Firefish or German Reds are good examples of these breeds.


----------

